# cron fehlte



## netzvamp (3. Dez. 2007)

Mal ne frage:
Die Installation lief ohne murren durch, nur hat mich am ende die zeile


> sh: crontab: command not found


iritiert, dann merkte ich, das cron fehlte. hab es jetzt nachträglich installiert.
Wie kritisch ist das? Wenn es kritisch ist: Was muss ich in die Crontabs einfügen?


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2007)

Wenn Du Cron jetzt installiert hast, sollte es ok sein. Außer Du hast ISPConfig (falls es eines der Perfect setups war) davor installiert, dann könnten Einträge im Root Crontab fehlen.


----------



## netzvamp (3. Dez. 2007)

Dann werden die jetzt bestimmt fehlen, da ich cron nachträglich, nach der installation von ISPConfig installiert habe.
Kannst du mir die Einträge der Crontabs hier reinkopieren, damit ich sie zu den meinigen adden kann?

Thx für die rasche antwort. Echt tolles Teil, hab vorher mit SysCP gearbeitet, aber das ist Sicherheitstechnisch nicht so toll und erheblich schwerer einzurichten.


----------



## Till (3. Dez. 2007)

```
30 00 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/logs.php &> /dev/null
59 23 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/ftp_logs.php &> /dev/null
59 23 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/mail_logs.php &> /dev/null
59 23 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/cleanup.php &> /dev/null
0 4 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/webalizer.php &> /dev/null
0,30 * * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/check_services.php &> /dev/null
15 3,15 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/quota_msg.php &> /dev/null
40 00 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/traffic.php &> /dev/null
05 02 * * * /root/ispconfig/php/php /root/ispconfig/scripts/shell/backup.php &> /dev/null
```
Das sollten alle sein. Einfach als root user "crontab -e" aufrufen und reinkopieren.


----------



## netzvamp (3. Dez. 2007)

Danke,  spitzenmäßig


----------

